# pool maintenance



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Can anyone tell me roughly the cost of maintenance of a medium size pool

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure what you want to know ? Cost of using a pool maintenance company ? The cost of chemicals to do it yourself ? Or the non recurring costs like re-grouting ?

Do you mean in Spain or do you mean in Portugal ? If so where abouts ? You are posting in the Portugal section.


----------



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi sorry for the confusion, I want to use a company in Portugal as having a viewing trip to the algarve on Wednesday

Thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Allow €100 euros a month including chemicals. Then you will have a nice surprise if you find someone that works nearby and will give you a quote for €80. Same in Spain I would have thought ? 

If its a salt pool then you usually pay for salt as an extra once a year - about €150 for that alone


----------

